# freeBSD 10.3 installation failed on HP Proliant DL360 Gen10



## Saki_jumeau (Jun 21, 2018)

Hello all,

I am trying to install FreeBSD 10.3 on new server unsuccessfully.

The installation hang after the folowing error: "Kernel traps 12 with interrupt disabled"  in attachement the capture of the logs.

The type of the processor is *Intel(R) Xeon(R) Bronze 3106 CPU @ 1.70GHz*
Is FreeBSD 10.3 supported by HP servers?

Is a there a workaround to install it on that server?

Thank in advance
Your hep will be appreciated

Best Regards
Saki_jumeau


----------



## SirDice (Jun 21, 2018)

Note that FreeBSD 10.3 is End-of-Life and should not be used any more.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html


----------



## Chris_H (Jun 25, 2018)

In other words; you'd do well to try either versions of 11, or 12. 

--Chris


----------



## Saki_jumeau (Jun 25, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Note that FreeBSD 10.3 is End-of-Life and should not be used any more.
> 
> Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
> https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html



Hi SirDice and Chris,

Thanks for your reply.

I tried to install Version 11.1 and 12.0 but not working.
Find in attachement the logs I get for each version.


Regards
Saki


----------



## Chris_H (Jun 25, 2018)

Saki_jumeau ,
Do you know what (hard drive / disk ) controller is in your HP? I think I recall it being an LSI. I mention it, because I believe you might need to load an additional driver. If it's not set as raid in the bios. You might do well to set it as achi. There a couple threads on the mailing lists recently that mentioned some difficulty on these, and that that was the solution. Maybe post a copy of your /var/run/dmesg.boot from the (attempted) install. If you can manage a copy. 

HTH

--Chris


----------



## SirDice (Jun 25, 2018)

If I recall correctly HP can supply different types of cards, some are indeed just rebranded LSI controllers. If it's a fairly new LSI controller you may need to use `hw.mfi.mrsas_enable="1"` before the card is detected.


----------



## Saki_jumeau (Jun 26, 2018)

Dear All,

Thanks you for your assistance. Fortunately wa were able to install FreeBSD 11.1 release by loading a driver for the disk controller before OS installation. I used the folowing link to solve the issue 
https://storage.microsemi.com/en-us/speed/raid/aac/unix/smartpqi_freebsd_v1.0.1-239_tgz.php

 I have another issue, the installation is completed but I am not able to connect to server via ssh but  I can ping the IP. I checked ssh service by using `/etc/rc.d/sshd status`  and it is running fine .     



Can you guide me where do I need to check?
I need your help once more.

Best Regards
Saki


----------



## SirDice (Jun 26, 2018)

Saki_jumeau said:


> Can you guide me where do i need to check?


Check with sockstat(1) to see if there's a port opened. 

And what error are you getting? A connection closed error is different from a connection time out for example. A closed connection typically means the port is not open (i.e. the service is not listening), time-outs often indicate a firewall that's blocking the connection.


----------



## Rajesh (Jun 27, 2018)

If you are trying to ssh as root, you may need to permit root login in /etc/ssh/sshd_config

Search "PermitRootLogin" in above file, uncomment it and set it to "yes" and try ssh again.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 27, 2018)

Rajesh said:


> If you are trying to ssh as root, you may need to permit root login in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
> 
> Search "PermitRootLogin" in above file, uncomment it and set it to "yes" and try ssh again.


Don't do this. Seriously. It's turned off for a reason.


----------



## VladiBG (Jun 27, 2018)

Create a user and add it to the "wheel" group. Then log in with this user to the ssh and su to the root.


----------



## Bobi B. (Jun 27, 2018)

I remember, that at least for my HP Microserver Gen8 I had to select AHCI mode for storage controller in the system's BIOS. Otherwise controller works in some proprietary mode and is not supported on most OSes, apart from using binary BLOB, unavailable for FreeBSD, only on Windows and select Linux distributions.


----------



## Rajesh (Jun 27, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Don't do this. Seriously. It's turned off for a reason.


Agreed.  Said my point, just in case if the user is trying to login as root without having that enabled. But, Thanks for the caution.


----------

